# Best ways to build fitness



## Ellierhawkins (25 August 2016)

Hi guys, I wanted your advice on how to gradually build up the fitness of my cob, he has gone from being ridden only a few times a month to being ridden a few times a week so I have tried to keep things slow and steady and not ask too much of him. I have gradually been asking him to trot for longer periods of time and have being using some hills in our hacks, any advice on how else I can gradually get him a bit fitter? X


----------



## PaddyMonty (25 August 2016)

Depends what you want to build the fitness for. What are your plans once horse is fit?


----------



## Ellierhawkins (25 August 2016)

I intend to do some showing with him perhaps but in general I just want to be able to hack out a little bit further without him tiring so quick, I don't think going out at the minute is particularly enjoyable for him as it's such hard work where he's so unfit if that makes sense? All I do at the minute is a 45 min ride tops with a couple of longish trots but I would like to be able to ride out for longer


----------



## Mince Pie (25 August 2016)

How long has it been since he started getting ridden more?


----------



## Ellierhawkins (25 August 2016)

Its been about two months, Ive seen a little improvement but not as much as I feel I should have and so I was wondering if just hill work and increasing the length of trots is effective enough?


----------



## be positive (25 August 2016)

This is your other thread

Hi, I would really appreciate some advice on how to get my new cob to start being more forward when we hack out. I share him two days a week which is pretty much the only times he gets ridden. I was wondering if anyone had any tips on how to get him to enjoy what he's doing a little more so that I don't feel like I'm constantly nagging him to walk forward or to trot on. Any tips on how to get him more engaged in his work would be much appreciated
image: http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/images/smilies/smile-new.png

Read more at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?735273-Lazy-cob#TD2YQiZ3SwA5ZZ83.99


Which explains why he is "lazy" and not fit, 2 days a week exercise is not really enough to have an impact on his fitness or his attitude which is probably due to his lack of fitness, if you can only ride 2 days a week and he does nothing the other 5 days all you can do is slowly increase what you do and encourage him to take more interest by using lots of transitions while you hack to get him more in front of the leg, go to different places, use the hills and increase your expectations very slowly, he should become slightly fitter over time and may be more keen once the weather is cooler but if he is really unfit it will take months before you will see a real difference to his fitness, although it will be worthwhile in the long run it may seem as if you are making little progress for some time.


----------



## Ellierhawkins (25 August 2016)

I was worried that me only having him two days a week might be the issue. Thank you for your suggestion though, I will definately ttry using more transitions and see if I can find some new places to ride out that will hopefully excite him more.


----------

